# Conectar un compresor a una batería de 12v



## masklim (Ago 3, 2006)

Tengo un pequeño compresor portátil para coches de esos de llenado de balones y ruedas que se conecta directamente al mechero del coche y va a 12v. Necesito conectarlo a una batería o pila de 12v para hacer que el compresor sea portátil y lo pueda usar guardado en una mochila (por ejemplo). ¿Cómo podría hacerlo?, ¿qué batería tendría que comprar?.
Os comento que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, lo siento! 

¿Alguien ha echo algo parecido o sabría orientarme?. Gracias y un saludo!
Nando.


----------



## mrdll (Ago 3, 2006)

En un principio podrias probar con una bateria de gel de 12 v de una motocicleta que suelen ser de menor dimension, y te digo de gel, por que las de acido-plomo, podria salirsete el electrolito y hacerte la moxila trizas, y no digamos lo que lleves dentro de la misma.

Pero antes de nada, deverias de mirar las especificaciones del compresor, al menos ya tenemos el voltaje ->12 v, pero necesitaremos su amperaje, el cual es un factor importante por el que tomaras la referencia para comprar la bateria.

Es decir suponiendo que el compresor sea de 12 v y de 10 A,  como minimo te recomiendo una bateria de 10 ó mejor 20 Ah, para que pueda bien con el, y decirte que cuanto mayor sean los amperios hora (Ah) que suministre la bateria más duracion tendra esta con el compresor.

para la conexion deveras de tener en cuenta que el enchufe del mechero deveras de desarmarlo dejando los dos cables libres, y marcando previamente cual es el positvo, generalmente sule ser el que esta soldado a la punta del adaptador y el negativo a los hierros laterales, pero no obstante puedes medirlo con un tester.

conectas el positivo al positivo  de  la bateria (te recomiendo un fusible al menos de 10 A si no lo trae el compresor) e interponerlo en este cable, y el negativo al negativo de la bateria.

Si no lo trae tb seria interesante o recomendable ponerle un interruptor para encender/apagar el "invento"

Si te decantas por una bat. de gel, (son mas carillas) pero puedes descargarlas total mente sinque se estropeen, y para volver a cargarlas es recomendable un transformador qeu genere entre 13 y 14 voltios y algo mas de 10 A, otra opcion es concetarla junto con la bateria del coche mientras este este andando...

Un saludo.


----------



## masklim (Ago 4, 2006)

Pues muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Otra dudilla, para conectar el fusible al cable, ¿cómo lo haría?

Saludos!


----------



## mrdll (Ago 7, 2006)

Hola, para conectar el fusible, es muy facil, cortas el cable positivos y teniendo el porta fusible, independientemente del tipo y/o modelo que hallas elegido, por que hay cientos lo que si debes de tener en cuenta es que el fusible sea al menos de igual amperaje o un poco superior al amperaje consumido por el compresor por ejemplo como en el post anterior si el motor del compresor es de 10 amperios, pues yo le pondria un fusible de 10 o de 15 amperios, no mas.

Para conectarlo deveras de seccionar el cable positivo y...o bien soldar el portafusibles o atornillarlo al cable como si de una ficha de empalme se tratase todo depende del tipo de fusible y portafusible elijas, lo que si que se recomienda es colocar el fusible lo mas cerca de la bateria.

Un saludo.


----------

